# Peach Hobbler



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

This is a picture of my cat, Peach Hobbler. Her story is in the cat story forum. We're not completely sure of her age since she was a stray but we estimated she's about two to three years old.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww, what a sweetie.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She's beautiful!! I love her colors.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, there's the lucky cat herself. She's gorgeous! She is every "cobbler-y" for a calico!

Hi Peach Cobbler!
tanyuh


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

She has such pretty eyes!


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

Awwwww, such a pretty girl, lovely colors


----------

